# هل السعاده اختفت ام نحن جيل لانعلم كيف نكون سعداء؟



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2013)

*هل السعاده اختفت ام نحن جيل لانعلم كيف نكون سعداء ؟​*
*

السعادة هي أن تمارس الأمور التي ترى أنت أنها باب نحو السعادة.. والسعادة  هي مجموعة من الأشياء التي تعني لك قدرا لا بأس به من الراحة والغبطة..  ابحث عن الأمور التي تعتبرها رمزا هو وجه العملة الآخر للسعادة..


 الكثير منا لو أخذ ورقة وقلما وكتب فيها الأشياء التي تسعده لوجدها عديدة  بل وأكثرها قريب من المرء ولن يجد كبير مشقة في تحقيقها لكن المشكلة تكمن  في وضع هذه الأمور موضع التنفيذ.. ولو قال قائل أننا لا نشعر ولا نجد طعما  للحياة فأجابه أحدهم قائلا ( لأنك لا تأتي ما تحب وتفعل ما لا تحب لكان  صادقا)


 تأمل اللحظات الجميلة في حياتك.. تذكرها جيدا.. ارجع بشريط الماضي  واستحضره الآن.. سترى بأن اللحظات الجميلة ما كانت كذلك الا لأنك عشت  خلالها ما تحبه فعلا.. فما تأتيه وما تتعايش معه+ المعنى الذي تلصقه بهذه  الأشياء = الحالة النفسية الرائعة التي تكون عليها..

 لنأخذ زيدا من الناس والذي يجد نفسه في القراءة والثقافة ومتابعة الجديد  من الكتب والمجلات الهادفة هو يعلم من نفسه انه كلما قرأ وتعلم شيئا جديدا  انه يرتقي في سلم السعداء درجة ( نقول درجة ولا نقول أصبح سعيدا) انه بدأ  خطوة نحوها 
 ( ونقول خطوة ) لأنه بدأ ينفذ ما قررناه آنفا

 إن مشروع السعادة يبدأ عند تمثل ما نحب وتطبيق ما نهوى.. وفي هذا المثال  الذي ذكرناه سنرى انه بقدر ما يفرط في تكرار هذه الهواية المحببة لديه بقدر  ما سيجد نفسه مع الوقت يتأخر درجة عن الفرح والغبطة.. وهذا شيء مجرب فهناك  من الناس لا يقدر على وصف سعادته حين ينهي كتابا أو يسطر بحثا أو يكتب  قصيدة أو أو

 وقس على هذا مئات المجالات والسلوكيات والفرص والمحبوبات التي هي مجال رائع لتحقيق السعادة..

 لا نحتاج إلى التذكير بأن السعادة والراحة والهناء القلبي لا يمكن أن يكون  في طريق المعصية والمنكر وإتباع الأهواء النفسية .. بل هذه الأمور تحقق  غالبا متعا حسية آنية وبقدرها يكون الألم الداخلي وبحجمها يكون شقاء النفس  فينقلب المأمول ( السعادة ) إلى الضد ( الشقاء) بل إن السعادة في حقيقة  الأمر منوطة بتحقيق الإيمان في القلب وتمثله في الحياة مع الاستمتاع بما  أباحه الله في هذه الحياة ( ولا تنس نصيبك من الدنيا )

 إن اليوم الذي تشعر فيه بالألم والتعاسة! هو يوم لا يستحق منك أن تسبه أو  تغضب منه.. بل الملامة ملقاة على عاتقك أنت.. تأمل هذا اليوم جيدا!! ستجد  انك بالفعل لم تقم فيه بعمل واحد مفيد في نظرك.. لم تعمل فيه أمرا واحدا  تعلم انه سبيل إلى سعادتك..

 واليوم الذي تشعر فيه بأنك تحلق بعيدا بعيدا وأنت في قمة الغبطة  والانشراح.. ذلك لأنك أصبت الهدف جيدا.. فعرفت مصدر سعادتك وفرحك ثم وضعته  موضع التنفيذ..

 ولهذا تجدون أهل الكسل والخمول والفراغ هم أشقى الناس.. رغم راحتهم  البدنية.. لماذا؟ الإجابة واضحة( لان السعادة كما قررنا مقترنة بالعمل  والفعل ) لا على الخيال والأمل.. ضع ما تحب موضع الفعل واقترب مما يؤنسك  تجد السعادة

 السعادة ليست لغزا يحتاج إلى إعمال الفكر والخيال والتصور لمعرفة حله!
 ولكنها امتثال.. وعمل.. وهمة .. وبذل الجهد في سبيل تحصيل ما نحب.. وان  كان كل مطلوب فلابد له من جهد فكيف بمطلوب هو شغل الناس الشاغل هذه الأيام  حتى صارت السعادة شبحا نسمع به ولا نراه أو لا نعيشه!

 ترى عن أي شيء يتحدثون؟


♥▬M▬♥
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

احنا اللى مش عارفين نبقى سعداء


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 مايو 2013)

لا يا ميكى تقريبا هى السعادة اللى اختفت 
مبقاش فى حاجة تسعد الواحد ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

*احنا اللى جيل نكدى بعيد عنك .. بنعشق الكآبة زى عنينا 

سيبك انت .. وحشتنا مواضيعك و وحشنا وجودك وسطنا *


----------



## amalon (19 مايو 2013)

*موضوع رااااااااااائع و هيدا الكلام صحيح 100%*


> *بل  الملامة ملقاة على عاتقك أنت.. تأمل هذا اليوم جيدا!! ستجد  انك بالفعل لم  تقم فيه بعمل واحد مفيد في نظرك.. لم تعمل فيه أمرا واحدا  تعلم انه سبيل  إلى سعادتك..*


*مشكووووووووووووور أخي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2013)

*تقدر تقول الاتنين يا ميكووو 
السعاده بقت عملة نادره واحنا كمان مبقنااش بنعرف نخلق لنفسنا اسباب السعاده
واوقات بنظلم نفسنا بنركزز جدااا على ان سعادتنا موجوده فى ايد شخص معين أو عن طريق ملكية شىء معين
وبنكتشف مع الوقت أن ده اكبر وهم وان السعاده دى حاله مالهاش علاقه بحد ولا بشىء لكن ليها علاقه بينا وبنظرتنا للامور
موضوع جميل يا ميكووو تعيش يا غالى *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يونيو 2013)

*شكرا لأرائكم وتقييماتكم

نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## soul & life (3 يونيو 2013)

*[COLOR="Gray"السعادة
السعادة احساس بنشعره ناتج عن موقف عن جهد قد بذل  نتيجة لشىء ما وفى نفس التوقيت السعادة احساس نسبى بيختلف من شخص للتانى زى انت ماقولت ممكن السعادة عندى تختلف عن عند الاخرين واللى بيسعدنى مبيسعدش شخص تانى  ..
اولا علشان نشعر بالسعادة لازم نحدد  امتا بنكون سعدا وايه الشىء اللى بيسعدنا ممكن اشخاص باقل الامكانيات بيعيشوا سعداء وناس تانيه عايشيين مرفهين ولا يشعرون بانهم سعداء على الاطلاق 
بعتقد الحكاية دى ليها علاقة وثيقة بالرضا والقناعة الانسان لو رضى بحياته واللى مقسوم له فى الحياة هيكون سعيد .. ودا ملوش علاقة بالطموح علفكرة  يعنى مش معنى  انه سعيد وراضى بحاله انه خلاص كده طموحه وقف لا بالعكس  الانسان راضى النفس مرتاح البال بيكون عنده قدرة على البذل والشغل اكتر واكتر  وكل نجاح بيدفعه للامام  .. لكن هو يمكن  وطنا  ومجتمعنا وظروف الحياة فى بلادنا متشجعش اصلا ولا بتدى اى دافع للسعادة لكن املنا فى ربنا كبير   [COLOR="Purple"]  دوام الحال من المحال
[COLOR="Gray[COLOR="Gray"]"]ربنا يسعد الجميع[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يوليو 2018)

تعرف .....
 الموضوع دا جامد جدا---
كنت قاعده امبارح و اتفتح موضوع مناقشه -- و قالوا  لى ان السعاده دى قرار .....!!
و اتفتحت المناقشه بين مؤيد و مخالف....
فكركوا فعلا السعاده دى قرار !
و لا كل المشاعر دى وقتيه -- طب ليه جيلنا -- هل الاجيال الى قبلنا غيرنا ؟؟
 و لا دى سمه من سمات البشر ...
 عمتا الى وصلت ليه  الاتى:
 السعاده بالتائكيد شعور وقتى
بنشعر بيه عند تحقيق هدف معين--- و بنشعر بيه وقت تحقيق الهدف دا و بعده بمده قليله فقط--
 و بعدين بيروح لان بيكون حطينا لنفسنا هدف اخر نوصل له علشان يسعدنا---
كتير افتكروا ان الفلوس هى مصدر السعاده-- لكن للاسف لا ابدا دا كتير بتبقى منبع التعاسه ----
حقيقى حقيقى -- السعاده الوحيده هى فى ربنا ---
السعاده الوحيده هى فى ان الواحد يبقى رادى عن الى هو فيه و حاسس بالاكتفاء و الرضا--


اشكرك على الموضوع --


----------

